# 1959 B275 aftermarket starter install wiring questions



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Bought a new aftermarket starter to replace the original lever operated starter today. The new starter/solenoid will need a key switch or momentary on switch (Button or Toggle). The old starter had a bigger gauge wire going to the starter terminal nut at the front of the starter body and two smaller 14 or 16 gauge wires going to the pilot switch / operating lever area on top of the starter. The new starter has a solenoid with the 2 large nut terminals and 2 smaller push on prong terminals PLUS a terminal at the front of the starter. Do I need anything hooked up to the large terminal at the front of the starter. I was thinking that I only needed the large gauge wire from the battery go to the large terminal on the Solenoid. What do I hook up to the 2 push on prong terminals. I have attached photos with one of them marked with parts 1 to 4. Can anyone direct me to the correct wiring configuration. I do not want to burn up a $300.00 (Cdn) starter.


----------



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Well if this helps any one else this is what I did. Connected large gauge wire (approx gauge 4) from relay to large terminal on solenoid, marked #2 in photo. Ran 16 gauge wire from hot side of relay to one side of momentary toggle switch. Piggy backed 16 gauge wire from other side of switch to other side of relay and to top prong of smaller terminal on solenoid marked 3 in photo. Did not use terminal marked #1 or #4. Can't believe how powerful the starter turns over the motor compared to the old worn out original starter. Original starter was hit and miss on connecting and would freeze up in winter. Had to hold a handheld heater gun on starter for a couple minutes to get it to turn over in freezing temperatures.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Halscamp, welcome to the tractor forum.

You done good! Glad to hear that the new starter works well. Sorry, I saw your note, but was involved in something else and failed to respond. Looks to me like you didn't need any help.


----------



## yig113 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if someone can recommend where to purchase a replacement starter? I have a 1961 model B275 with serial number starting with 34XXX.

I would like to replace the mechanical lever style starter with a modern bendix drive type starter. I am seeing online there are 10 T and 11 T variants (not sure what # teeth I currently have on this machine).

Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 10 or 11 tooth bendix is interchangeable and compatible with all flywheel ring gears on the B275. Most gas and diesel engines on that model use interchangeable starters when installing one of the modern versions with the solenoid. Make sure the bolt pattern matches, and you buy from a source that allows returns if it is a miss. Or, if you have an automotive starter, generator, and alternator rebuilder/repair shop locally, take your old starter to them and it is likely they will have a better than new rebuilt that is compatible for about 2/3 the cost, and no freight charges. 

Most of the Internet tractor parts sellers, like Amazon, Ebay, and tractorpartsasap.com sell the modern version starter.


----------



## Whippee (Dec 8, 2021)

RC Wells said:


> The 10 or 11 tooth bendix is interchangeable and compatible with all flywheel ring gears on the B275. Most gas and diesel engines on that model use interchangeable starters when installing one of the modern versions with the solenoid. Make sure the bolt pattern matches, and you buy from a source that allows returns if it is a miss. Or, if you have an automotive starter, generator, and alternator rebuilder/repair shop locally, take your old starter to them and it is likely they will have a better than new rebuilt that is compatible for about 2/3 the cost, and no freight charges.
> 
> Most of the Internet tractor parts sellers, like Amazon, Ebay, and tractorpartsasap.com sell the modern version starter.


hello that’s the exact information I was looking for. I have a b275 abs have recently purchased a new starter, it it has 10 teeth, not 11 like the old one. I have posted on Facebook international pages abs some have said that I need to swap the bendix gears abs others have said it may work ok. So you are certain that they are interchangeable? I will go to the holiday house tomrrow abs give it a shot, hopefully all goes well. Thanks for your assistance.


----------

